# Congrats Double D's



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 7, 2008)

1st place pork
8th place brisket

Q'in for the Kids

Good job Dallas on your first 1st!!!


----------



## john pen (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats Dallas...nice job !


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 8, 2008)

Great Job Dallas! Bet that walk felt good.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job Dallas!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats guys!! 8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2008)

Rock and roll baby!  A great weekend for our board members!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2008)

Wahoo Dallas.  Now where are the pics?????????


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 8, 2008)

I spoke to him on the phone a short time ago and he said they received 11" of rain a few hours and it was a real mess.


----------



## Unity (Jun 8, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> 11" of rain


  

Congrats, Dallas. 

--John


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 8, 2008)

Way to go!!!  Hope the rain didn't damage anything.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 8, 2008)

WOOOHOOOO WTG Dallas!!!

Congratulations.


----------



## BchrisL (Jun 8, 2008)

Very Good! Way to go!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 8, 2008)

Good job Dallas and Team Double D!!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  Those that cooked at Fairbanks this year will remember it for the rest of our lives.  I remember when I was driving down that I heard that late afternoon Thunderstorms were forecast.  We got there fairly late for us around 3 pm and got set up just before it started to rain.  I remember saying, I think I just hear the first raindrop hit the tent.  Then the skies opened up and it just rained and rained and rained.  Soon we were in a Swamp like setting. Tents were being blown over.  A friend of mine was helping us cook and he brought his Fast Eddy and it went  out.   Between 7:30 pm and 5:30 pm we got over 11 inches of rain.  We didn't realize the extent of the damagae until the next morning when they told us we might be trapped there.  Roads were washed out.  Sections of Interstate 70 had collapsed.  Houses were under water up to the rooftop.  People were getting around the flooded towns in boats.  The area was declared a federal disaster area and it was very surreal to sit amongst this and watch it being reported on national T.V.  Every road we tried to take out of town it seemed was flooded or the road or bridges had collapsed.  We never would have made it if it wasn't for some of the local farmers that told us to follow them and took us around the flooded roads on small gravel backroads that in many cases didn't have names.  We were routed through a road of a coal mining facility and finally made it back to marked roads where others helped us on the next leg of the journey.  So even though we cooked in less than ideal conditions we felt very fortunate that we all got home safe, even though it took us 2 days to get here with very minimal damage to our equipment.

The contest was a great time.  The organizers did everything they could to make the cooks welcome and that's all we're really looking for in a contest.  We tanked in Ribs and Chicken which is somewhat ironic because those items went on after the rain stopped.  It felt great to get our first first place trophy and the winnings basically paid for our fuel costs to get there and back.  

We've got a month layoff now to practice.  We look forward to seeing all our BBQ Central friends at Franklin, PA in July.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2008)

wow, now that's a story


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2008)

Great cooking and story Dallas!


----------



## atruckerswife (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats on the calls.

Hubby was actually in that storm as well on his way back and it almost looked like he would get stranded there due to the wash outs.


----------



## Impailer (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats on the 1st place.

Looking forward to seeing you and everyone else from BBQ Central in Frankin.


----------

